# Moving to Thailand



## Mustafa

Hi all,
I am looking to move to Thailand from London as I have been offered a job with a company based in Sukhumuit Road. Does anyone know where this is and if its a good area to work in?. Also is anyone aware of a company named Barclay Spencer and are they a good company to work for?

Thanks, Mus.


----------



## singto

Mustafa said:


> Hi all,
> I am looking to move to Thailand from London as I have been offered a job with a company based in Sukhumuit Road. Does anyone know where this is and if its a good area to work in?. Also is anyone aware of a company named Barclay Spencer and are they a good company to work for?
> 
> Thanks, Mus.


Never heard of the company.

With regards to Sukhumvit, where on Sukhumvit - the road is long. You're going to have to do some research if you want to know more about the place. I wouldn't move anywhere if I didn't know about the company I intended to work for.


----------



## Mustafa

singto said:


> Never heard of the company.
> 
> With regards to Sukhumvit, where on Sukhumvit - the road is long. You're going to have to do some research if you want to know more about the place. I wouldn't move anywhere if I didn't know about the company I intended to work for.


Hi, This is their address: BARCLAY SPENCER INTERNATIONAL LIMITED
2105, 21st Floor, Two Pacific Place 142 Sukhumvit Road, Klong Toey Bangkok 10110, Thailand. Is this a well known building?. How is life in Thailand for a family of 2 young children?

Thanks a lot


----------



## SteinKR

Mustafa said:


> Hi, This is their address: BARCLAY SPENCER INTERNATIONAL LIMITED
> 2105, 21st Floor, Two Pacific Place 142 Sukhumvit Road, Klong Toey Bangkok 10110, Thailand. Is this a well known building?. How is life in Thailand for a family of 2 young children?
> 
> Thanks a lot




Hi there Mustafa

First of all, the company is located in Nana area in the beginning of Sukhumvit. The office building is of very good standard and many high profiled companies have offices in the complex (i.e. Motorola, Profitable Plots, British Millerain).

Sukhumvit road is one of the main streets in Bangkok, and it is also one of the main residential areas for Expats living in Bangkok. Many restaurants/pubs, department stores, international schools and kindergartens are also to find in the area.

One of the main problems with Sukhumvit is traffic congestion, but there are many good condominiums/apartments near the office. BTS (the speed train) also have a station near your office which will make it very convenient to come and go.
Else, I would say Bangkok is a safe city to live in and most expats coming to work here rate the assignment as one of their best. Cost of living in Bangkok is relatively cheap compared to many other cities which allow expats to have nice apartments. To have maids who do the housework (cleaning, washing, ironing etc) is common in Bangkok. Some even have live in maids who also take care of the cooking etc.

Climate wise it is of course very different from the UK, with nice temperatures throughout the year. The rainy period is from May-September/October when it can be a heavy shower coming more on a regular basis. 

Beautiful white sand beaches can be reached within a 2 hours drive either east (Pattaya/Rayong) or south west (Cha-Am/Hua-Hin). Both are common places to go for weekend trips etc. Alternatively, there is a 1,5 hours flight to places like Phuket/Krabi.

As you mentioned you have two young children, there are many good and high standard international schools in Bangkok. If you could provide the age of your children, I would be in a better position to advice regarding schools/kindergartens.


Hope this could be useful information, and please do not hesitate to contact me if you should have further questions etc. regarding life in Bangkok.


Stein


----------



## Mustafa

Hi Stein,
Hope you are well and thank you so much for taking the time to send me a detailed reply. It is greatly appreciated. As for my kids, I won't be taking them out there until I am settled in myself. I plan to take them down around June / July time. This will give me ample time to find a good School for them.
I will get in touch with you soon.
Thanks again for all the advice.
Kind regards,
Mustafa.


----------



## Andrew Hicks

Mustafa said:


> Hi all,
> I am looking to move to Thailand from London as I have been offered a job with a company based in Sukhumuit Road. Does anyone know where this is and if its a good area to work in?. Also is anyone aware of a company named Barclay Spencer and are they a good company to work for?
> 
> Thanks, Mus.



Maybe the job is so overwhelmingly attractive [or you're desperate!] that this is not the point, but frankly I wouldn't even think about a move without first visiting Bangkok to size it all up. Wife too if at all possible.

You might love the place partly for the right reasons but especially if she hates it, you might find it hard to stay married.

I've written a book about living in Thailand though my circumstances are a bit different to yours.

Best of luck anyway.

Andrew Hicks


----------



## paddy1

Dear Mustafa,

I read your post regarding moving to Thailand to work for Barclay Spencer with interest as your situation seems to mirror my own. I am also contemplating moving to Bangkok with my wife and two children.

Did you take the job and how is it working out?
Are you in Bangkok on your own and if so when is your family joining you?

Do you think that you going first was the right decision? Have you been to check out school etc and how did you decide upon where was the right part of the city to live.
Has to move been the right decision for you and your family??

Sorry for all the questions but its such a big change that I need all the opinions and information I can get.

Thanks, Paddy


----------

